# Really itchy legs



## Bertie10 (4 August 2009)

Hi
Not sure if anyone can help but my companion pony is a coloured gypsy cob with heavy feathers. 
I've only had him a few months &amp; he is from the local sanctuary. He is always scratching his bum &amp; legs on the fencing &amp; always seems quite an itchy pony- I thought he may be scratching because he was hot as he is constantly moulting &amp; still has a biggish coat. 

Today he came in &amp; he has rubbed big sore patches on his hind legs, so I am wondering if he has mange or something else. Dont think it is sweetitch as he doesnt rub his mane. Or could it be?... I cant find signs of any lice or mites etc on him. My other horse is fine &amp; not itchy at all. 
Does anyone have any ideas what this could be? Do I get the vet up for a skin scraping or what should I do?

Thanks so much!
 Bertie x


----------



## rema (4 August 2009)

It could be feather mites.My cob mare itches one leg against the other.I went to the vets and got Frontline spray (for dogs) and spray it as near to the skin (under the feathers) as i could and she hasent itched this year.I re-apply every three months or so.


----------



## Halfstep (4 August 2009)

Heel mites. Go to your vet and ask for cow wormer.  It clears them up a treat.  Don't ask me how or why, but it works!!!


----------



## Cahill (4 August 2009)

it sounds like the mites that burrow under the skin on the lower legs and heels.you cannot see them.

the pony will itch legs together or on the trough ect or sometimes stamp.

the vet advice i had was to spray with frontline(you need the pump not the pipettes, it`s about £10 for the small bottle)) no need to clip if you work it in well.

the product is not licenced for horses so you have to say it is for your dog when you buy it.

it needs to be applied twice,two weeks apart.

i treated my pony like this when i 1st got her and she has never had it since.

i now use pig oil every couple of weeks for grooming purposes and am problem free.

(pig oil to keep her legs waterproof if they are clipped and if i grow her feathers it keeps them silky and repels mud)


----------



## sqippa (4 August 2009)

Been there with my boy. Couldn't see anything crawling as the mites burrow just under the skin so are out of site. Barnaby would stand and scratch his hind legs against his hay box or if that wasn't around he would use his chestnuts! He bit his front legs till they bled! 

His legs are always clipped and I tried washing them in all sorts of potions but in the end went for the dectomax injection from the vet. He needed 2, about 3 weeks apart and this really did do the trick.

Good luck.

Sqip


----------



## Bertie10 (4 August 2009)

Thanks for the great replies guys!
I will try frontline to start with but bear in mind the cow wormer &amp; injections if the frontline doesnt work. 
Liking the sound of pig oil for grooming too!- any ideas where I could buy this?
Cheers xxx


----------



## Cahill (5 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

Liking the sound of pig oil for grooming too!- any ideas where I could buy this?
Cheers xxx 

[/ QUOTE ]

i bought a 5 lt tin from countrywide store for £15.
it`s like baby oil to look at.i pour a little into a small sandwich box with a lid and keep a little sponge in there.squeeze the sponge and wipe it on.
in the winter i use it on neck,hocks and knees too,the mud just rubs off.

it`s one of my `essentials`now.
when i apply it to my cobs with white feathers,the 1st day it looks like you have put baby oil on(bit greasy)but the day after,they are really white
 and soft.

http://www.countrywidefarmers.co.uk/pws/ProductDetails.ice?ProductID=2036

http://www.horsehero.com/1180/competition-turnout-and-travel/7930


----------



## kellyeaton (5 August 2009)

it could be lice or mites on his legs it could even be sweet itch on his bum. His he wormed up to date?


----------



## Cahill (5 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
it could be lice  

[/ QUOTE ]
think other pony would have them as well if it was.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (5 August 2009)

The cow wormer is ivermetcin based so you can use any ivermectin based horse wormer to help with mites. It gets into the blood stream and kills the mites. You can treat the scabs topically with hibiscrub if the heels are sore but this won't kill the mites as they are buried too deep under the skin.


----------



## pottamus (5 August 2009)

My lad started doing this too (feathers on legs) and I bought some Dermoline Insect shampoo and used this at the weekend following the instructions. He has stopped the biting and rearely stamps now...so I will use it again in 10 days but it seems to have done the trick pretty well as a starting point and is less expensive than frontline. depends how bad the condition is I guess.


----------



## Bertie10 (5 August 2009)

Hi all
Yes- the pony is up to date on worming &amp; is on a strict worming programme. I used an ivermectin based wormer last time too. My other horse is fine- doesnt seem to be itchy at all. Although I am worried- can mites spread from horse to horse?
I initally thought lice too, but the other horse is fine &amp; I cant see anything in his coat &amp; have been through it with a fine tooth comb.
About to order one of everything thats been recommended!
Thanks again
xx


----------



## Cahill (5 August 2009)

let us know how you get on.

with sweetitch all pons get bitten by midges but not all are affected by them and get the symptoms,i wonder if it is the same with mites?like they can have them but not be as bothered as the next pon(sorry,random thought)


----------



## Theresa_F (6 August 2009)

I would give him a treatment of frontline and P&amp;S on the legs - mites can move up.  I would also spray his mane, tail and sides with frontline.

Clip him out fully if you can - trads can get very hot at this time of year.  I used to have to clip out Cairo and Jemima in the summer, but our present two have finer coats and can cope.

After clipping use a fly rug to help keep flies off.

Try feeding linseed, clivers and brewers yeast for the skin and coat.

If you want the very long PM I do on P&amp;S and keeping hairy horses - PM me and I will send it to you.


----------

